# R34 GTR



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

PM me if you are thinking of selling..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Didn***8217;t you have a black one years ago ?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Didn’t you have a black one years ago ?


Yes


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

still looking - ideally stage 1 and with Nismo parts


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## V8etr (Jul 14, 2017)

Chou said:


> PM me if you are thinking of selling..


I have a 08/2002 if interest in Australia . WV2 sparkling silver


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Still looking - must be located in the UK


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

@Euroexports has one


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> @Euroexports has one


Got a link, Mook I can’t see it?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ah, it's not on the market yet, but I've told him you're in the market


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

UK car 70k miles 1 owner. Will be available in spring


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Mook

Have pm'd you @Euroexports


----------

